# How many motorhomes have you had.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Saw this on another forum and it got quite a lot of 'traffic'. Might have been yours Kev.
How many vans have you had over the years?

1982 Dodge Champion 26'
1989 Dodge Travelcraft 36'
1989 Dodge Executive 38'
1989 Dodge Executive 34'
1990 GMC tag 28'
1990 Alegro 32'
1994 Monaco Dynasty 36'
1994 Overland 39'
1988 Winnebago Itasca 36'
1994 Eagle 39'
2001 Eagle 40'
2000 Hobby 27'

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ha Ha, no not had any of those Ray.

We started in a one man tent, I had seen campers about of course but none were on my radar, I yearned to have one built by https://www.rsmotorhomes.com I'd see them on the M1 and I liked to idea of having 7.5t to play with having driven a few as a courier subby for a mate, building my own never occured to me at that point, oops off topic.

so we started of with :-

Autohomes Explorer L reg
PX that for a Elddis Autostratus EB, at a Bradford dealer, huge thing, looked great, a few issues, the dealer said he would fix them, but not immediately too busy, but we had arranged to go away the following week, so said we would take it as is, and drop it back two weeks later, turned out to be a right old pile of ****e, well the cooker was crap, the oven would only stay lit if the door was open FFS, the bathroom wash basin had a crack around the plug hole, and first time we put the plug in it went right through, so we took it back, he blamed us for everything, I had a hard time not kicking hell out of this rogue, we came to an understanding and moved on.

Next was the Laika EcoVIP RG 2000. lovely van, but it was on finance, and we'd just bought this house and were struggling so we sold it and paid them off leaving enough to buy
the self build 07 Citroen Relay L4H2 which is well documented on here, eventually we sodl that at a really good profit, buyer from Londinium he still has it, uses it a lot.
CI Riviera 141 2001 bought to fix and sell
Bessacarr E7452002, bought to sell, but we never should have sold that, it had all we could ever need.
Swift Kon-tiki, 2005, good van, but was bought to sell.
Autocruise Wentworth 2002, sat on the drive & up for sale, we bought this to sell while we still had the Kon-tiki, had it over two years now, but we want something with more bigness, for the trip to Europe, and probably live in as the house has jsut sold and we have not found one we like yet.

Well it went a bit off topic but a bit of a tale is better than a list I hope.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Saw this on another forum and it got quite a lot of 'traffic'. Might have been yours Kev.
> How many vans have you had over the years?
> 
> 1982 Dodge Champion 26'
> ...


Ray was that list off the other forum, or is that your list as there are a lot of RVs there?

My own answer to the thread question is there were no tents nor caravans before, but the boat for 30 years was good practice for some aspects of MHing - 12v, water usage, repairs, self-sufficiency etc.

Just our current N+B Arto(2003) bought in 2009 - straight in towards the deeper end of the pool - have thought of going deeper, but not until we are free to go long-term.

[This list will not fill a thread]

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No Geoff.
I just saw the thread on one of the motorhome forums and noted it was quite 'busy'. So though we might get one going on here. Thats my list of mainly RV's I have owned. 

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Very early Renault Trafic based Pilote (totally gutless as non turbo 1900)
P reg Hymer B544 on Fiat base. Traded in when I discovered I only had about 2oKg rear axle payload when the thing was empty.
03 reg Autotrail Dakota on a Sprinter 316 Very pleased with it, did many lengthy trips inc Norway.
06 Autotrail Cheyenne 696G Great MH But LOADS of grief over the rear chassis flexing (lengthy thread on here about it)
08 Autotrail 696G as direct replacement for the dodgy one above. 
2014 We decided to go for a change so went to the dark side and we are still there. 

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

One! Had Hank over ten years now. Irreplaceable!

Had loads of adventures in VW campers and a commer caravanette for years though from late teens but never owned one.

Had three boats from early 20s until about 2010.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> One! Had Hank over ten years now.* Irreplaceable!*


Indisputably.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

6 but can't remember the exact dates or the years of all the vans.

Autotrail Mohawk maybe 12 or so years ago and it was perhaps 10 years old than. Had it for a year or so.
Autotrail Cheyenne a bit newer. Had if for a year or so too.
Autotrail Mohican maybe 5 or 6 years old. Had it for a year too. Decided to change before the mileage got silly, we were travelling a lot. 
Autotrail Mohican bought it new bacause we liked the other one so much. It was rubbish, badly built, leaky etc. Kept it a year and traded it in against
Frankia i840D Nice van, new too, though not without a few problems. It was the first one we full timed in. Kept it 4 years and the traded for more space
2008 Fourwinds Windsport RV great van, stacks of room and very comfortable. Had it just over 5 years and have no plans to change it. If we did it would be for another RV. Runs on gas so we average out at the cost equivalent of about 18mpg which is what we got from the Frankia. I do drive the RV more slowly and often have a car on a trailer behind it.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

In '79 I bought a split screen VW, took it around Holland, Germany, Belgium and France, bit of a hippy trek and yes I had the long hair,goatee beard and a tash



Bought a Swift Sundance in 2010, replaced it with an Autosleeper Broadway last year, best thing I ever did, such luxury from the early days.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Saw this on another forum and it got quite a lot of 'traffic'. Might have been yours Kev.
> How many vans have you had over the years?
> 
> 1982 Dodge Champion 26'
> ...


Which forum was it Ray?it nay have been me.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Might have been any one of these...……………………
motorhomefun 
motorhomeowners.com 
motorhomehelp 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, won't have been fun I don't think, Deffo not help I kicked that into touch quite quickly, bloody awful site so that leaves owners.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Here it is Kev...…………………… https://motorhomer.com/threads/vans-we-you-have-owned.36698/

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Now that is a good site Ray, I'm in contact with the Phil Tomlinson the owner now and then, he's a really likeable chap, like many on here I've been a member there since it started, I post regularly, even started the odd thread.

I find it funny that all the different forums have different personalities, some I'm comfortable on and post, others I'll look at usually by following a link, some hardly at all like Help & fun, I would have said I don;t go on WC, but I recently after a bit of to and fro with Phil, have started looking in there too, and it has changed dramatically since I last looked in.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Slept in back of Zodiac for visits to Horse Trials etc. Hired a VW campe. Bought a Bedford Dormobile, then tents and caravans until we bought the Hymer B544 which served us for many, wonderful, years including several full timing. Now defected to a Celtic Rambler fifth wheel. Still miss the Hymer


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

2 for us:-


- 2008 Bessacarr e795 for 1 year
- 2012 Autotrail Comanche for the last 3 years...shortly to be changed:smile2:


Graham :smile2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Only one, 2004 Hymer T625 LHD bought in 2008, so just about on its 10th anniversary.


But times they are a-changing and I am tempted by a Hillside conversion of a LWB VW Transporter with a pop-top. That will be after I rob a bank.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Only one, 2004 Hymer T625 LHD bought in 2008, so just about on its 10th anniversary.
> 
> But times they are a-changing and I am tempted by a Hillside conversion of a LWB VW Transporter with a pop-top. That will be after I rob a bank.


Viv

I had not heard of Hillside before so I looked them up. I am always amazed at the new prices of PVCs compared with secondhand good quality 'A' Class.

If you have to rob a bank I assume you are thinking of a new Hillside. Why don't you rob a bigger bank and get a new 'A' Class>

Geoff


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Just the two*

Just the two

1990 Hymer B694 2005 - 2009
1994 RMB 800HE Silver Star 2009 - forever (hopefully!)

Sundial


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

2 for me too.

2008 TEC Freetec 708Ti (2008-2017)
2017 Hymer Exsis-i 504 (2017 - when I pop my clogs)


----------

